# Technical Aviation books



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Well I thought it was time to talk more about technical books of aviation that you are reading. 

For me Im currently reading Consolidated B-24 Liberators published by Crowood Aviation series and another called Combat Flying equipment, US Army Aviator's Personal Equipment 1917-1945 by CG Sweeting.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, after 7 days I guess Im the only tech freak around here that reads on the componets of aircraft.


----------



## bobm4360 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not so! P&W Twing Wasp Jr. overhaul manual was my bedtime read last night.
Bob


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 1, 2009)

bobm4360 said:


> Not so! P&W Twing Wasp Jr. overhaul manual was my bedtime read last night.
> Bob



Hi Bob,

Now I got to say that some heavy reading. Are you restoring a P&W engine by chance?

All the best 
Paul


----------



## bobm4360 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not right now, but I've done quite a bit of 985's. I'm looking for a 1535 to restore, but...........

Bob


----------



## Vespa2 (Jan 2, 2009)

Caproni Ca133 maintenance manual so far.
B-25 Mitchell: the ultimate look by William Wolf


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2009)

Ever since my younger brother saw me reading the above title by Gunther Sengfelder, he has threatened to buy me one of the following "companion" volumes: 

1) Ski Ball Alleys of the Luftwaffe
2) Belt Buckles of the Luftwaffe
3) Handkerchiefs of the Luftwaffe
4) Toenail Clippers of the Luftwaffe
5) Ashtrays of the Luftwaffe

All of which by the way would be most welcome... 

Just by way of example Micdrow, take heart, you are not the only lunatic in the insane asylum.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2009)

Vespa2 said:


> Caproni Ca133 maintenance manual so far.
> B-25 Mitchell: the ultimate look by William Wolf



Interesting on the Caproni Ca133 manual. Any possibility you could up load it here Vespa2


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2009)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just by way of example Micdrow, take heart, you are not the only lunatic in the insane asylum.



I figured there had to be more out there though I got to say there are way more manuals I would want to read before I read some of those youve mentioned


----------



## Vespa2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> Interesting on the Caproni Ca133 manual. Any possibility you could up load it here Vespa2



I'll try to scan it and post here Mic, it's a big manual with lots of drawings and graphs.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 5, 2009)

Vespa2 said:


> I'll try to scan it and post here Mic, it's a big manual with lots of drawings and graphs.



Very cool Vespa and many thanks in advance. I know how hard it can be to scan one in as Ive scanned a couple.

Thanks again
Paul


----------



## Vespa2 (Jan 6, 2009)

U'r right, even if I need to scan all my manuals to keep a copy of them...for future needs.
I've tons of paper manuals about italian planes (maintenance manuals, pilotage, props, gauges, engines....) and I always fear to lost them or damage them while reading.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2009)

Vespa2 said:


> U'r right, even if I need to scan all my manuals to keep a copy of them...for future needs.
> I've tons of paper manuals about italian planes (maintenance manuals, pilotage, props, gauges, engines....) and I always fear to lost them or damage them while reading.



Well to be honest its harder to read from a computer. At least for me but I found it alot more handy since I can take files with me. It also saves wear and tear on manuals and less chance of damage once its all done and over with.


----------



## ppopsie (Jan 26, 2009)

Leaving my models alone for some time I became tech-freak these days. I got some of Japanese post-war airlines' manuals for the DC-6B and the DC-7C, particularly a training manual for the Wright R-3350 Turbo-compound engine which is amazing still. I don't know when I can finish reading them because these are way too complicated!


----------

